# a6 some problems need help



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

MY GF has an 02 A6, the car runs fine but 2 things wrong. 
1. Window washer fluid leaks out, I don't know if its cracked or not i assume so haven't had the time to take it off.
2. Car says air bag needs to be replaced but how does an air bag go bad when nothing has happened to the car? 
any other common problems that go wrong with the car would be greatly appreciated.
Also pics of your mods on the car would be awesome!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: a6 some problems need help (what1021)*

Airbags are suposed to be replaced after a certain amount of time. Does the code say which bag?


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

your washer fluid is probably leaking it where the aux pump feeds the headlight washers
Lift it up, remove the lower engine cover and check it out. It's the large black hose that leaves the fluid resivoir, then goes into a large black plastic cylinder (the aux pump) and then on to the headlight washers in the bumper. There is a T-fitting just after the pump.
You might want to just plug it off and say to hell with the headlight washers.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

The headlight washer cylinders are famous for leaking at the seam, esp if the front end has been bumped or someone was too aggressive when removing / installing the bumper.
If the airbag light is for a seat airbag reporting electrical resistance too high etc, try clean the electrical contacts under the seat and see if that helps.


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

wow great ideas! im gonna do that cuz your right the washer for the headlights don't even work so its def that! and ill check the codes later on thanks a bunch
any mods pictures of rims and lowering?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (what1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *what1021* »_any mods pictures of rims and lowering?

^ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3581940


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

wow this is great! now I will scan the car tomorrow hopefully if any1 would wants i would be glad t post up the information i get. It hopefully will help lead me to which parts should be replaced and which ones do not have to. Meaning if its really an air bag that went bad, or its both the control module and the air bag or just a bad connection.


----------

